# Fresh Meat



## ringo (Sep 21, 2011)

New sitcom from the writers of Peep Show starts tonight at 10pm, Channel 4.

Hope it's as good as Peep Show. Will no doubt be compared to The Young Ones.

Nicely timed to coincide with Freshers Week. I work at a Uni, we like watching the new students, full of excitement at their new lives, and where nobody remembers them wetting themselves in the junior school Xmas choir. Plenty of material to pick from, especially about shared houses.

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/fresh-meat


----------



## Sweet FA (Sep 21, 2011)

I fear the good bit (written by PS guys) may be outweighed by the fact that that colossal cunt, Jack Whitehall is in it. I want to punch him and punch him and punch him. Then punch him again.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Sep 21, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> I fear the good bit (written by PS guys) may be outweighed by the fact that that colossal cunt, Jack Whitehall is in it. I want to punch him and punch him and punch him. Then punch him again.









I can see where you're coming from! Hopefully he'll be playing some sort of posh anti-hero in it though. Like Guy Secretan in Green Wing.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 21, 2011)

Sweet FA said:


> I fear the good bit (written by PS guys) may be outweighed by the fact that that colossal cunt, Jack Whitehall is in it. I want to punch him and punch him and punch him. Then punch him again.


He's alright. I've seen him live and he was very funny. Why do you hate him so much?

Looking forward to this.


----------



## stavros (Sep 21, 2011)

Can't be arsed to stay up, but I'll tape it and give it a look.


----------



## boing! (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought that was fairly promising actually. Jack Whitehall does a very good impression of the kind of posh cunt I imagine you would find at the right university. He may be a bit of a cock but it's good casting.
_
_


----------



## gabi (Sep 22, 2011)

yeh, was a very good start. whitehall was actually the highlight.


----------



## weepiper (Sep 22, 2011)

I liked that. Missed the first 15 mins cos I forgot it was on but I'll watch next week.


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2011)

the first 15 minutes weren't all that weeps - it got better after the first ad break.

a cautious thumbs up from me, anyway. it certainly has potential.


----------



## killer b (Sep 22, 2011)

and yes, whitehall was surprisingly good.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ive got this recorded, hoping to check it out tonight.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 22, 2011)

Quite good. Funny in places. Had a bit of trouble keeping up with the lingo though.


----------



## joustmaster (Sep 22, 2011)

good stuff, as they say


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah, i quite enjoyed it & it's rare i can be bothered with anything much on tv these days.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 22, 2011)

killer b said:


> and yes, whitehall was surprisingly good.



In fairness he was playing a posh upper middle-class wanker, as such playing yourself is not really acting is it?!


----------



## catinthehat (Sep 22, 2011)

It has promise.  The only bit that niggled me was the English lecturer.  I keep seeing this portrayal in various guises.  There is plenty of comedy to be had if you observe the species - no need to fall back on the same characteristics - sarky, chucking students work in the bin etc.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 22, 2011)

killer b said:


> the first 15 minutes weren't all that weeps - it got better after the first ad break.
> 
> a cautious thumbs up from me, anyway. it certainly has potential.


Yes, was quite enjoyable. Will keep watching.

The first ad break was after about 5 minutes - frustratingly quick.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Sep 22, 2011)

boing! said:


> I thought that was fairly promising actually. Jack Whitehall does a very good impression of the kind of posh cunt I imagine you would find at the right university. He may be a bit of a cock but it's good casting.



I lived next to someone a bit like the character in my first year who was "doing" Land Management.

Not bad at all - recognised most of the student types straight away!


----------



## camouflage (Sep 23, 2011)

I hated the advert for this (I found it disturbing and repulsive) so it never occurred to me to watch the show. Will give it a go though as I love Peep Show.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 23, 2011)

Well, I thought that was shit.  Gave up after 30 mins.  I thought there were some good bits, like the leech-housemate copying the statement, but the rest was rubbish and unreal.


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Sep 24, 2011)

I thought it was one of the worst things I have seen on television for a long time.

Whitehall was just being himself.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 12, 2011)

Anybody else enjoying this? A real grower for me. Not a show that gives me belly laughs but plenty of inner smiles. Not a cult classic like Peep Show (it doesn't intend to be) but a touching and witty take on the phoneyness and loneliness of university life.  Brightens up my midweek for sure.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2011)

Is it on today? I only watched the first one then forgot all about it. Has it got better/worse?


----------



## ringo (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm enjoying it. Whitehall is good, Howard is my favourite.


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Anybody else enjoying this? A real grower for me. Not a show that gives me belly laughs but plenty of inner smiles. Not a cult classic like Peep Show (it doesn't intend to be) but a touching and witty take on the phoneyness and loneliness of university life. Brightens up my midweek for sure.


it could do with being a bit shorter - each episode drags a bit until the first break. but yeah, it's enjoyable enough. howard is also my favourite.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 12, 2011)

After every episode I get really upset that I wasted two hours of my life watching it.

Wait, what do you mean it's only fifty minutes long?


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2011)

i'll admit to rapidly tiring of the 'will they, won't they' thing.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 12, 2011)

Just been watching it on 40d & I agree - it's definitely way too long. Had enough after 30 mins. I laughed once, at the bit in the 'all you can eat' chinese buffet. It's actually pretty crap overall though, isnt it.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 12, 2011)

There's some funny stuff in there, and a lot of it chimes with my first year at uni  However I haven't seen the last one and I have zoned out watching it a couple of times


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 12, 2011)

"I have to discuss an ontological matter with you. Your work... it seems is displaying a certain historic hegemony" - a perfect distillation of academic bullshit speak.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Oct 13, 2011)

Watched the first episode two weeks ago. Very disappointed. dreadfully unfunny. A bunch of self-obsessed, unsympathetic characters with no redeeming features, who just exist to be spiteful and arrogant and generally unpleasant, followed by bouts of pointless fucking. No social insight at all. Meanspirited and misanthropic. Nothing in it i can relate to. 

Actually, one redeeming features: Seeing Robert Webbs massive bald patch.Which is normally hidden on TV.


----------



## Dooby (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm quite liking it.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 13, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> A bunch of self-obsessed, unsympathetic characters with no redeeming features, who just exist to be spiteful and arrogant and generally unpleasant, followed by bouts of pointless fucking.



You have just described 99% of the student population  At least it's realistic, I guess.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 13, 2011)

StraightOuttaQ said:


> Watched the first episode two weeks ago. Very disappointed. dreadfully unfunny. A bunch of self-obsessed, unsympathetic characters with no redeeming features, who just exist to be spiteful and arrogant and generally unpleasant, followed by bouts of pointless fucking. No social insight at all. Meanspirited and misanthropic. Nothing in it i can relate to.
> 
> Actually, one redeeming features: Seeing Robert Webbs massive bald patch.Which is normally hidden on TV.



I disagree that it's meanspirited and misanthropic. Sceptical? Certainly. Cynical? Possibly. Misanthropic? Certainly not. Like all of Armstrong and Bain's work it seems to be about trying to navagate that awkward gap between what people actually feel and how societal norms dictate that they should behave. That gap is widened exponentially in the artifical environment of first year university life when young kids leave home for the first time, move to a strange city and literally move in with a bunch of strangers.

Within such a forced environment kids develop all sorts of defence mechanisms to cope with the insecurities and uncertainties they face and this can manifest itself in some pretty unsavory forms of behaviour. Of course, Armstrong and Bain accentuate these tendencies for comic effect, but I don't think they in any way celebrate or glorify them, if anything we are supposed to laugh at the absurdity of the shallowness, insincerity and unpleasentless that goes on. Furthermore, there are gimpses of more genuine and empathetic behaviour throughout the show, and it seems to me to be about these young people (some of them anyway) trying to find that voice, trying to push through the defence mechanisms and to relate to each other in a healthier and more honest manner.


----------



## fogbat (Oct 21, 2011)

Quite enjoying this so far.

And Vod will blatantly be exposed as a middle-class try-hard, just much better at it than the other one.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 21, 2011)

I think it gets better every week. Vod's brilliant, I love her.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 22, 2011)

I thought it was shit.


----------



## magneze (Oct 22, 2011)

Last episode was the best yet.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 22, 2011)

I agree that it has been improving. Last nights episode was good.

I think sometimes comedies take awhile to grow on people. I remember watching the first father ted and not being impressed. Course, now it's one of my faves!


----------



## susie12 (Oct 22, 2011)

I like Jack Whitehall (I know ) but mainly it makes me really happy that I'm not a student in a houseshare.
_
_


----------



## zoooo (Oct 22, 2011)

boohoo said:


> I think sometimes comedies take awhile to grow on people. I remember watching the first father ted and not being impressed. Course, now it's one of my faves!


Agreed. I hated the first episode of Green Wing, and it ended up as one of my favourite comedy shows of all time.

And of course, Matt Lucas wrote in to complain about how shit he thought Vic and Bob were at first, and ended up working with them.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 28, 2011)

They dealt with drugs better than I would have thought on the recent episode.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 28, 2011)

stavros said:


> Can't be arsed to stay up, but I'll tape it and give it a look.


The 80's called. They want their TV recording media back


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2011)

I actually got a bit teary at the end when they were all crying and hugging


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 28, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Agreed. I hated the first episode of Green Wing, and it ended up as one of my favourite comedy shows of all time.


This ^^^ interests me.

Because I DLed Green Wing not so long ago, series 1, off of iTunes.

And watched it with Artichoke.

And was staggeringly embarrassed by how unfailingly, remorselessly, completely, devotedly, gobsmackingly, unutterably shit it was. Like, literally, not 1 redeeming feature.

Your post makes me wonder if that's, maybe, an artefact of episode 1.


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2011)

Yep, Green Wing is shit, never saw the appeal.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 28, 2011)

I've stuck with Fresh Meat because Wednesday at 10pm just seems to be a time that needs that kind of thing to watch.  I found myself meh-ing through the first few but it's grown on me.  I've really enjoyed the last few.

Jack Whitehall is blatantly the best thing in it, incidentally.


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2011)

The last one was much more a drama than a comedy and yet had some genuinely funny laugh out loud bits. It's very well written - the characters have lots of depth which has come out gradually throughout. Fine acting from all the leads too.


----------



## ringo (Oct 28, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Jack Whitehall is blatantly the best thing in it, incidentally.



At some point all this lot will grudgingly admit this, then slyly pretend they always rated him in it. I can already feel myself getting it a bit Daily Mail outraged about it.


----------



## girasol (Oct 28, 2011)

It's basically a love story, really, but I have been enjoying it, even though my experience at university was completely different and I can't relate to a lot of it, it's very watchable though.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 28, 2011)

I think they need to focus more on geology students. I had a scottish Geology mate like Howard in Uni. He's now on £60k+ doing sedimentary profiles for an oil company. 



StraightOuttaQ said:


> A bunch of self-obsessed, unsympathetic characters with no redeeming features, who just exist to be spiteful and arrogant and generally unpleasant, followed by bouts of pointless fucking.



....so most of the Western world then.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 28, 2011)

The one with the horse and the heart attack was excellent – I hate the fact Jack bastard Whitehall is so good in it. I might have to stop shouting abuse at him when he turns up on panel shows now.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 28, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I actually got a bit teary at the end when they were all crying and hugging



me too! Really good episode - the show is growing on me. Jack Whitehall is very good!


----------



## zoooo (Oct 28, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> This ^^^ interests me.
> 
> Because I DLed Green Wing not so long ago, series 1, off of iTunes.
> 
> ...


Ha! Quite possible. I thought it was unfunny, boring, had stupid poncey annoying slo-mo effects, and I hated all the characters.
But something made me watch the next few anyway, and by episode 3 I was *utterly* obsessed with it.


----------



## baldrick (Oct 29, 2011)

"I want a hug. But you can't hug me because you don't have any arms."

the acid/horse episode was the best thing I've seen on telly for ages.


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> The 80's called. They want their TV recording media back



The grammar police called. They want their misplaced apostrophes back.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 29, 2011)

stavros said:


> The grammar police called. They want their misplaced apostrophes back.


Pesky grammar police


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> Pesky grammar police



There's a distinct lack of a fullstop there.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Oct 30, 2011)

stavros said:


> There's a distinct lack of a fullstop there.


i s'ppose u no this meanz war


----------



## Grandma Death (Nov 1, 2011)

baldrick said:


> "I want a hug. But you can't hug me because you don't have any arms."
> 
> the acid/horse episode was the best thing I've seen on telly for ages.



"I can hug you...I have arms and they're not just for rowing either"

I agree prob the best episode of the series and quite poignant too.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 1, 2011)

girasol said:


> It's basically a love story, really


It's Tim and Dawn all over again.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2011)

Caught up with the last episode last nght, and, well, blimey.

FM started okay, a bit cliched and trying too hard, but it had potential. The student demo one was very funny, but last weeks was sharp as a button and really rather touching at moments.

Fucking Jack Whitehall, how dare the cunt be really rather good


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 2, 2011)

It was shit. I only saw the student demo one and that was enough.


----------



## killer b (Nov 3, 2011)

has this finished then? low key last episode if so.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 3, 2011)

Brilliant I thought, Jack Whitehall is sexy and funny too, sorry peeps.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 4, 2011)

killer b said:


> has this finished then? low key last episode if so.



two more episodes in this season


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2011)

ah, ok. wonder why they took a break this week... was there football?


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

No, I think it had something to do with that Top Boy drama running all week.


----------



## girasol (Nov 4, 2011)

It's back next week...  yeah, it was Top Boy's fault.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 4, 2011)

Very poor scheduling, IMO, to interrupt a season of one programme with one episode of another season of a different programme.  Reminiscent of BBC2 back in the bad old days.


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2011)

r_a says she watched the latest ep on the internet yesterday, but it wasn't there when i went to have a look last night.

fuckup by 4OD?


----------



## boing! (Nov 4, 2011)

They were previewing next weeks episode on 4OD but the quality on 4OD is so I poor I opted to wait a week till it's on real tv.


----------



## gabi (Nov 4, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> It was shit. I only saw the student demo one and that was enough.



It's been a bit of a slow-burner. I dont think you can judge it on one episode. The characters grow on you.

But I'd say its very very good.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 4, 2011)

watch the latest episode on 4od. A little slow to start off with but very good in the end again.

It is a slow burner  but I'm really enjoying all the different characters. (And Jack Whitehall is good)


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Nov 4, 2011)

killer b said:


> r_a says she watched the latest ep on the internet yesterday, but it wasn't there when i went to have a look last night.
> 
> fuckup by 4OD?



http://www.channel4.com/programmes/fresh-meat/4od#3252572


----------



## killer b (Nov 4, 2011)

ah, fuckup by killer b...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 5, 2011)

OK, I take back thinking it was shit based on the first episode.  This thread has got me watching it again on 4od and its quite good watch-through-your-fingers telly like peep show was in the first series.  I approve.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 16, 2011)

Vod and the celery


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 16, 2011)

I like it. Vod is ace


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 16, 2011)

I hate every character in this show.


----------



## gabi (Nov 16, 2011)

That's kinda the point. Have u seen Peep Show?


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 16, 2011)

I thought the ping pong dinner table skit was sublime.


----------



## ringo (Nov 17, 2011)

Brilliant last episode.

I've done a whole turbot!


----------



## girasol (Nov 17, 2011)

I really look forward to the next series and I think it's going to get big.  I do actually like all of the characters!


----------



## magneze (Nov 17, 2011)

This series had a bit of everything. There has to be more to come. Brilliant.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2011)

gabi said:


> That's kinda the point. Have u seen Peep Show?



Yes but I rather like every character in Peep Show. I can't develop any similar enthusiasm for Fresh Meat. The jokes are just lame in comparison - it's like Hollyoaks with knob gags.

The characters (whilst not completely unrealistic) seem to have been realised out of a stereotypical body of excitable twats or hipster fresher kids with a newly left-home and away from mum & dad for the first time attitude you get from freshers who I did everything to avoid when I was a student. Jack Whitehall in particular is the embodiment of everything I hated about students when I was a student.


----------



## gabi (Nov 17, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yes but I rather like every character in Peep Show. I can't develop any similar enthusiasm for Fresh Meat. The jokes are just lame in comparison - it's like Hollyoaks with knob gags.
> 
> The characters (whilst not completely unrealistic) seem to have been realised out of a stereotypical body of excitable twats or hipster fresher kids with a newly left-home and away from mum & dad for the first time attitude you get from many at uni who I did everything to avoid when I was a student. Jack Whitehall's character is the embodiment of everything I hated about students when I was at Uni.



May I suggest you've been in the Great Satan for a bit too long? Before long you'll be telling me the US version of the Office is better than the one over here.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 17, 2011)

gabi said:


> May I suggest you've been in the Great Satan for a bit too long? Before long you'll be telling me the US version of the Office is better than the one over here.



I hardly watch US telly. Plus I'm in London at the mo 

The US Office is ok. Not as funny as Curb or South Park or some other US stuff. It's completely different show to The UK Office (which was genius) so I don't know why anyone feels the need to compare them really.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought it was a good end of series/term. Quite low key. I think the one last week was the funniest by far. JP and whatsisname hiding in the bath.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 17, 2011)

I thought last nights was a decent series end. Mind you I was one bottle of wine down before it even started.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2011)

It was a good last episode. I like them all looking out for JP. It was a very sweet episode. Plenty of story lines for them to build upon in the next series!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 18, 2011)

I wanted josie and kingsley to get together 

It was funny when he walked in on her riding jp and she just said "well i couldnt find you".


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Nov 19, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> I hate every character in this show.



But all of them have some nice bits as well - I think that's maybe the point. But I never watched Peep show so I don't know.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

Wasn't too impressed after the first episode but it's really grown on me. Last few episodes were top.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 20, 2011)

gabi said:


> May I suggest you've been in the Great Satan for a bit too long? Before long you'll be telling me the US version of the Office is better than the one over here.


It is


----------



## PlaidDragon (Nov 20, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> The characters (whilst not completely unrealistic) seem to have been realised out of a stereotypical body of excitable twats or hipster fresher kids with a newly left-home and away from mum & dad for the first time attitude you get from freshers who I did everything to avoid when I was a student. Jack Whitehall in particular is the embodiment of everything I hated about students when I was a student.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 21, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yes but I rather like every character in Peep Show. I can't develop any similar enthusiasm for Fresh Meat. The jokes are just lame in comparison - it's like Hollyoaks with knob gags.
> 
> The characters (whilst not completely unrealistic) seem to have been realised out of a stereotypical body of excitable twats or hipster fresher kids with a newly left-home and away from mum & dad for the first time attitude you get from freshers who I did everything to avoid when I was a student. Jack Whitehall in particular is the embodiment of everything I hated about students when I was a student.


So you were Howard?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 21, 2011)

I was nothing like Howard


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 11, 2012)

Anybody watch the first episode of S.2 on Tuesday?  I didn't even realise it was back on, will have to look it up on 4od.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 11, 2012)

PursuedByBears said:


> Anybody watch the first episode of S.2 on Tuesday? I didn't even realise it was back on, will have to look it up on 4od.


 

I enjoyed it. It didn't reach the heights of the first series but I think the show's a slow burner   . . . and all the better for that.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 11, 2012)

Maggot said:


> So you were Howard?


 

In retrospect I think I was Paul Lamb at Uni.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah I think it will take a little while to get going again...... but I did see it


----------



## Supine (Oct 11, 2012)

mmm, bags of fresh meat


----------



## souljacker (Oct 11, 2012)

I think this a great program, and fair play to Jack Whitehall. He's created a brilliant comic character out of being himself.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 11, 2012)

Hmm, must be a very slow burn.  For a comedy show it's short on laughs.  However I also hated the first episode of series 1 so I'm willing to give it another chance.


----------



## magneze (Oct 12, 2012)

Not sure what you're on about "short on laughs" and "slow burn". Thought it was very funny.


----------



## Firky (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't like Fresh Meat at first but it warmed to me.

Jack Whitehall is even funny in places.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Good to see it back on. Do enjoy Jack Whitehall in it (as probably mentioned on here already.)


----------



## killer b (Oct 15, 2012)

it's a great show, really enjoyed the first ep of the series. that girl who was in fades is really shit though.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 17, 2012)

It's making me laugh a lot.


----------



## souljacker (Oct 17, 2012)

I really enjoyed last nights. Its a shame we have to sit through the love triangle story though. That guy from the inbetweeners is rubbish.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 17, 2012)

I was saying something similar last night.  All three characters involved in the love triangle are just dull.  That story makes me bored.  The programme would be improved if all three disappeared overnight.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 17, 2012)

I liked episode 2, that was better.


----------



## gabi (Oct 18, 2012)

This series is even better than the first. Thought they'd jump the shark with it. Happily proven wrong.

Vod and Jack Whitehall still the stand-out characters - altho i also like the border-line mental illness of the hot rich one who was shagging her tutor


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 18, 2012)

Which mental illness does she borderline?


----------



## gabi (Oct 18, 2012)

sociopathy


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 18, 2012)

I thought this week's episode was the weakest one so far. Still enough laughs to keep me watching but I hope it was just a blip.

I want Howard's mate-turned-nemesis from the last season to make an appearance at some point.


----------



## chilango (Oct 18, 2012)

Working my way through Series 1 right now and I have to say am enjoying it a lot.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 18, 2012)

it is OK.


----------



## Onslow (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a big comedy fan, when it's done right, and I have to say, having only seen Series two, I think this is a giant pile of shite.

The acting is really wooden imo, the characters dont bounce well off each other, nor are they interesting or endearing etc. In fact they dont arouse any emotion out of me atall. just meh. And most importantly I just didnt find it funny. I dont see it being a very accurate reflection of uni life, even though I can see how its trying to be so. It just falls flat. And isnt one character just a rip off of Nick Frosts character in space?


----------



## gabi (Oct 19, 2012)

It's been phenomenally successful both commercially and critically - each to their own though. I would suggest tho that if you're looking for an accurate representation of anything, let alone student life, you steer clear of sitcoms.


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 19, 2012)

gabi said:


> It's been phenomenally successful both commercially and critically - each to their own though. I would suggest tho that if you're looking for an accurate representation of anything, let alone student life, you steer clear of sitcoms.


The Scottish fella, and the Rich girl are perfect representations of a couple of people I remember from university


----------



## Onslow (Oct 19, 2012)

What’s your definition of 'phenomenal success’?


And is it a sitcom? I’d have it more down as a comedy drama. You're right sitcoms (Mrs Browns Boys etc) aren’t great shows to watch if you're looking for something that accurately portrays 'real life'. However I have found that characters and situations in programmes like The Inbetweeners and The Office etc to be incredibly relatable and true to life.


----------



## gabi (Oct 19, 2012)

Onslow said:


> What’s your definition of 'phenomenal success’?
> 
> 
> And is it a sitcom? I’d have it more down as a comedy drama. You're right sitcoms (Mrs Browns Boys etc) aren’t great shows to watch if you're looking for something that accurately portrays 'real life'. However I have found that characters and situations in programmes like The Inbetweeners and The Office etc to be incredibly relatable and true to life.


 
Well, yeh I'd define it as a sit-com. It's by the same guys behind Peep Show - did you consider that a sit-com?

As for its success - it scooped a bagful of awards, including most of the big ones and is now one of C4's top rating programmes. I'd say that might qualify as successful.

If you've only just started watching, it might take a couple of episodes to get into. The first couple of series 1's episodes weren't well received i seem to recall.


----------



## Onslow (Oct 19, 2012)

gabi said:


> Well, yeh I'd define it as a sit-com. It's by the same guys behind Peep Show - did you consider that a sit-com?
> 
> As for its success - it scooped a bagful of awards, including most of the big ones and is now one of C4's top rating programmes. I'd say that might qualify as successful.
> 
> If you've only just started watching, it might take a couple of episodes to get into. The first couple of series 1's episodes weren't well received i seem to recall.


 
I always think of sitcoms as being filmed in front of a studio audience, with a laughter track etc. Not sure as to what constitutes as the actual definition to be honest. But I think there is a notable difference between the Peep Show, Fresh Meat, Black Books to those types of programmes (Dinnerladies, Mrs Browns Boys, My Family etc). Perhaps they are just a different take on the same genre. 

I think one of the reasons why it might have scooped its fair share of awards is because there isn't much competition at the moment, but I see your point.  Ill probably give it another try next time I happen to be at home when its on. It could be that it's because i'm not familiar with the characters etc.


----------



## Idaho (Oct 19, 2012)

I love series one, but thought the 1st episode of S2 was dissapointing. 2nd episode was back on form though.


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2012)

Just caught second ep last night, very very funny. Much quicker into actual funny stuff than the first series. Sabine is ace.


----------



## JimW (Oct 20, 2012)

"You were being aggressive!"


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2012)

Onslow said:


> I always think of sitcoms as being filmed in front of a studio audience, with a laughter track etc. Not sure as to what constitutes as the actual definition to be honest.



Situation comedy. A comedy based upon a defined situation. Fairly straight forward


----------



## weepiper (Oct 20, 2012)

Sabine is getting the best lines this time round. Don't like what they've done with Vod tbh.


----------



## Onslow (Oct 20, 2012)

belboid said:


> Situation comedy. A comedy based upon a defined situation. Fairly straight forward


 
Ah ok. Fresh Meat is more of a shitcom then really isnt it.


----------



## gabi (Oct 20, 2012)

You should apply to C4 with skillz like that


----------



## belboid (Oct 20, 2012)

ok, so did Josie deliberately break Heathers arm or not?  Mrs b says she was merely deliberately aggressive, but didn't actually mean to commit GBH, whereas I go for she was careless to the point of being purposefully armbusting


----------



## mrs quoad (Oct 21, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Sabine is getting the best lines this time round. Don't like what they've done with Vod tbh.


We've now nicknamed Artichoke's best (Dutch) friend Sabine.

It's just a little bit too accurate, right down to the jiu-jitsu.


----------



## binka (Nov 10, 2012)

the actress playing josie being drunk at the country house was pretty bad but on the plus side the woman playing vod is brilliant


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 10, 2012)

binka said:


> the actress playing josie being drunk at the country house was pretty bad but on the plus side the woman playing vod is brilliant


Zawe Ashton, and yes, she is awesome


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 10, 2012)

Weakest episode of both series this week. Really didn't enjoy the Vod falls in love storyline.


----------



## JimW (Nov 10, 2012)

imposs1904 said:


> Weakest episode of both series this week. Really didn't enjoy the Vod falls in love storyline.


I thought the same, not so much her story line (sex scenes were sort of funny), just didn't hit it somehow.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm not sure what they're doing with Vod tbh. She's my favourite character and I think stuff with her and Oregon works really well but hmm. That love stuff was just weird and although there was funny stuff with her cleaning it seemed quite lazy to make her have a cleaning job.

iyswim.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 10, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> I'm not sure what they're doing with Vod tbh. She's my favourite character and I think stuff with her and Oregon works really well but hmm. That love stuff was just weird and although there was funny stuff with her cleaning it seemed quite lazy to make her have a cleaning job.
> 
> iyswim.


What type of job should she have? I cleaned when I was a student.


----------



## Supine (Nov 10, 2012)

I generally like the prog but that sex scene was one of the worst ever committed to film.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 10, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> What type of job should she have? I cleaned when I was a student.


Shop assistant or waitress. I dunno.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Supine said:


> I generally like the prog but that sex scene was one of the worst ever committed to film.


It was funny, it was parodying sex scenes from films and TV.


----------



## PlaidDragon (Nov 10, 2012)

wtfftw said:


> Shop assistant or waitress. I dunno.


 
I knew plenty more shop assistants and waitresses at Uni than I did cleaners. Surely that'd be more lazy?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 10, 2012)

That was a poor episode, Vod was really badly written.  Quite enjoying Josie's descent into fucked-upness though and warming to Heather.


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2012)

Vod in love... nah.

Ruining someone's face for the rest of their lives... nah.

Good episode but a bit too 'um'.



Supine said:


> I generally like the prog but that sex scene was one of the worst ever committed to film.


 
I wonder if that was because it was a giant piss take out of sex scenes in cinema?


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> What type of job should she have? I cleaned when I was a student.


 
I was a labourer on a building site, a window salesman for about an hour, but mostly I was a barman at really crumby night club.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Nov 10, 2012)

just binged on fresh meat for the last week.

they've got Manchester studi row house accommodation down pat 

I hope 'Mellisa'/ Origon gets her comeuppance for slinging accusations around like that


----------



## zoooo (Nov 10, 2012)

I love Vod so much. And Sabine. But mainly Vod. And her ace outfits.

They should remake Tank Girl and have Vod play her. She was made for the job.


----------



## binka (Nov 10, 2012)

equationgirl said:


> It was funny, it was parodying sex scenes from films and TV.


thats exactly what i thought, thought zawe ashton was very funny


----------



## boohoo (Nov 10, 2012)

firky said:


> Vod in love... nah.
> 
> Ruining someone's face for the rest of their lives... nah.


 
The Vod in love stuff was totally crap and unbelievable - didn't make sense - over acted or something.

Josie and the Dentist thing (ruining someone's face) was rather far fetched for her character as she is so careful about what she does - I would imagine her pulling a sicky before going to an exam still drunk/hungover.


----------



## chilango (Nov 14, 2012)

JP stuck on a cliff made me laugh a lot.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 14, 2012)

last night's was good. I know the actor that plays JP is basically playing himself but he's so good at being such a prick I can't help but find myself liking the character


----------



## belboid (Nov 18, 2012)

firky said:


> Ruining someone's face for the rest of their lives... nah.


She got a needle in her cheek, hardly ruined for the rest of her life

Vod was most peculiar tho, not good. 

(belatedly catching up)


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 18, 2012)

jp - mother nature, the ultimate milf


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 21, 2012)

I really liked last night. Didn't snort with laughter but props for the mention of ME in a good* way.




*not ignorant nor as the butt of the joke.


----------



## gabi (Nov 21, 2012)

it's been excellent. didnt realise they'd been outsourcing writing duties.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-ra.../nov/20/fresh-meat-second-season-better-first


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2012)

Josie's character is becoming more and more unbelievable. I don't like what they're doing with her, it doesn't work - going to bookies, ffs. She's not an old man who fancies pigeons and tends an allotment.


----------



## mrs quoad (Nov 21, 2012)

firky said:


> Josie's character is becoming more and more unbelievable. I don't like what they're doing with her, it doesn't work - going to bookies, ffs. She's not an old man who fancies pigeons and tends an allotment.


You just don't like crumble.


----------



## girasol (Nov 21, 2012)

firky said:


> Josie's character is becoming more and more unbelievable. I don't like what they're doing with her, it doesn't work - going to bookies, ffs. She's not an old man who fancies pigeons and tends an allotment.


 
Lots of people get a bit lost in those years, quite common. Maybe that's what they are trying to show with her character. The unravelling. The fear. Knowing someone go through something similar (well, actually a lot worse, but similar outcome, having to leave university) I can see where that story is coming from. Probably a bit too serious an issue for 'comedy' though.


----------



## Firky (Nov 21, 2012)

It is far too obvious what they're trying to convey and that is why it does not work.


----------



## Firky (Nov 28, 2012)

Last episode was pretty crap.


----------



## gabi (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeh. Hope they don't come back with a third series. they should take a leaf out of flight of the conchords' book and realise when to quit.


----------



## killer b (Nov 28, 2012)

went off this series pretty quickly tbh. Although, I was watching it on my own, and it takes pretty special comedy to be watched alone.


----------



## Firky (Nov 28, 2012)

I like the way everyone is an unlikeable arsehole but you grow to like them / tolerate them. They got that aspect of uni pretty much spot on.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2012)

Writers were on R4 the other day saying they plan for six series in total.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 28, 2012)

i thought the last two episodes were pretty good, better than the rest anyway.


----------



## gabi (Nov 28, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Writers were on R4 the other day saying they plan for six series in total.


 
jesus christ. no way.

howard's baby will be studying dentistry by the time they wrap this shit up.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2012)

firky said:


> I like the way everyone is an unlikeable arsehole but you grow to like them / tolerate them. They got that aspect of uni pretty much spot on.


You do not like them.  They are bad people.


----------



## paolo (Nov 28, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> i thought the last two episodes were pretty good, better than the rest anyway.



I really liked them too.

I've found both series growers. The starts haven't been anything amazing but slowly I've been drawn in by the plot lines.

I think it's all about the plot lines - it's not like peep show or whatever. There's story arcs. I'd go as far as calling it a student version of 'Cold Feet'... but then I'd have to retract that, because urbans would vomit otherwise


----------



## chilango (Nov 28, 2012)

Wasn't as keen on last nights, seemed a bit all over the shop. Probably deliberate mind, but still.

Hope there's more.


----------



## paolo (Nov 28, 2012)

chilango said:


> Wasn't as keen on last nights, seemed a bit all over the shop. Probably deliberate mind, but still.



End of series cluster-fuck. Writing by the numbers in that sense, but I enjoyed it. All story arcs land in an explosion.


----------



## magneze (Nov 28, 2012)

Lots of laugh out loud bits. Hope they finish on this series.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2012)

Every episode seems to get better and better, well, I liked it more and more anyway. Can't wait for series 3 now (which has been confirmed).


----------



## boing! (Nov 28, 2012)

I found it just got better and better. I think the writers are just hitting their stride- the characters are being allowed to develop,  there's some great supporting characters... I think it has the potential to work really well over a few more series.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 29, 2012)

I love it, can't wait for series 3


----------



## paolo (Nov 29, 2012)

Just rewatched the final episode. Fab. Lots of things sorted, but then undone massively.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 29, 2012)

Tried to watch it - but, as I'm surrounded by students most of the day, it was a bit too much like being at work..


----------



## Idaho (Nov 29, 2012)

6 series makes sense. 2 per year.


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2012)

Idaho said:


> 6 series makes sense. 2 per year.


 
Didn't they just finish their second year?


----------



## chintz (Nov 29, 2012)

no first year.


----------



## Firky (Nov 29, 2012)

Aahh.

They should have moved house into that realistic student abode you see on the BT adverts.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 29, 2012)

Whilst doing their R4 interview, the writers did make an interesting point about how the second series is often the peak, because you know your characters well enough to have a good feel for what they would say, but haven't yet got to the danger point in the third series where they just become a parody of themselves.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 29, 2012)

I quite liked that.  How many of them will be back next year?


----------



## ringo (Nov 30, 2012)

I liked it. Agree Josie's fall seemed a bit unlikely at first, but they went with it and ended up with a more interesting character.
I never really disliked Whitehall as much as some here, and I think he got better and better as an actor as it went on until he completely stole the show.
Howard was brilliant, Vod could have been if the writing for her part had been better.
Some of the student/house bits were spot on, really enjoyed Kingsley's attempt at po-faced boho serious aesthete, I knew loads of them.
Also met an Oregon, who once earned my undying disdain by describing a worse than crap play as 'a colourful pastiche'.

Looking forward to the next series.


----------



## Firky (Nov 30, 2012)

JW had some of the best lines.

"It will be worse for me. I'll probably end up being Prime Minister or something one day. I don't want to be. It's just, that kind of shit just happens to guys like me. "


----------



## susie12 (Nov 30, 2012)

I think the JW character has got deeper and more interesting because we know more about his backstory.  We've been to his home and met both of his parents.  I would like to know more about Vod and I think it would root all the other characters a bit more if we had a glimpse of their backstories too.


----------



## boohoo (Oct 30, 2013)

First episode of Series 3 is on 4od! Very funny. Won't put any spoilers out there!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2013)

boohoo said:


> First episode of Series 3 is on 4od! Very funny. Won't put any spoilers out there!



Is it different characters?


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 30, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Is it different characters?


they replaced the dutch one with a new girl


----------



## Favelado (Oct 30, 2013)

Is it back? So cool!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 30, 2013)

joustmaster said:


> they replaced the dutch one with a new girl



Poor howard.

At least vod will still be in it, she made the show imho.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 30, 2013)

I bloody love Vod.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 30, 2013)

Nice to have them back!


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone know when it starts? I was googling it, but couldnt find any info.


----------



## belboid (Oct 31, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Anyone know when it starts? I was googling it, but couldnt find any info.


your googling must be rubbish then!  Took me approximately 3 seconds.

Monday


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2013)

belboid said:


> your googling must be rubbish then!  Took me approximately 3 seconds.
> 
> Monday



We should start doing yearly urban75 appraisals.

Development for the next coming year - "Improve google skills"


----------



## gabi (Oct 31, 2013)

It was brilliant. Again.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 5, 2013)

Strong first episode in the series. Always nice to see a returning series not jumping the shark . . .yet.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> Strong first episode in the series. Always nice to see a returning series not jumping the shark . . .yet.


It's only the third bleedin' series, they shouldn't run out of ideas for some time yet.


----------



## ringo (Nov 5, 2013)

Great start, the sketch show on afterwards was worth a watch too.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 5, 2013)

I thought it was really good.......

The discrete humping at the end


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 5, 2013)

belboid said:


> It's only the third bleedin' series, they shouldn't run out of ideas for some time yet.



tell that to the writers of The Inbetweeners.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> tell that to the writers of The Inbetweeners.


if you'd have said Misfits, I'd have nodded sagely


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 5, 2013)

belboid said:


> if you'd have said Misfits, I'd have nodded sagely



I thought of Misfits as well but I didn't want to push my point.

eta: I'd also mention Parks and Reservations


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> I thought of Misfits as well but I didn't want to push my point.
> 
> eta: I'd also mention Parks and *Reservations*


[Emma} Freudian slip there?


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 5, 2013)

belboid said:


> [Emma} Freudian slip there?



 There you go. It's so dead to me that I've forgotten its real title.


----------



## girasol (Nov 5, 2013)

susie12 said:


> I think the JW character has got deeper and more interesting because we know more about his backstory.  We've been to his home and met both of his parents.  I would like to know more about Vod and I think it would root all the other characters a bit more if we had a glimpse of their backstories too.



Apparently there will be getting to know Vod on this series   last night's episode didn't disappoint.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 5, 2013)

girasol said:


> Apparently there will be getting to know Vod on this series


Yayyy!


----------



## Mapped (Nov 5, 2013)

Didn't realise it was back  will stick it on later


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 7, 2013)

Best episode yet that one.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 8, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I thought it was really good.......
> 
> The discrete humping at the end



brought back memories of days long now past


----------



## kittyP (Nov 19, 2013)

I am so in massive girl crush with Vod


----------



## kittyP (Nov 19, 2013)

ringo said:
			
		

> Great start, the sketch show on afterwards was worth a watch too.



What was that? 
I'm watching on 4od so don't know.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 19, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I am so in massive girl crush with Vod


ME TOO.


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2013)

kittyP said:


> What was that?
> I'm watching on 4od so don't know.



Cardinal Burns. Haven't seen any more but recorded them for when I have time.


----------



## Supine (Nov 20, 2013)

"up shit Creek with Apple maps"  was a great line


----------



## chilango (Nov 20, 2013)

Series 3 hitting form now. Episode 4 the best yet. Howard has a fight.


----------



## belboid (Nov 20, 2013)

It is just getting better and better as a series. Started okay, but only got really good with the fees demo episode. And has just built from there, more and more laughs each week. 

'I've just dumped him.' - brilliant!


----------



## belboid (Nov 29, 2013)

chilango said:


> Series 3 hitting form now. Episode 4 the best yet. Howard has a fight.


Just seen this one. Excellent episode, although if that had really been a double blind trial there would have been no way they could have found out who was on a placebo or otherwise [/pedant]


----------



## chilango (Dec 1, 2013)

Howard is having a blinder of a series... "I've got my tits out!".


----------



## zoooo (Dec 1, 2013)

I bloody love Howard. Well, I love all of them, really.

And JP, your poo in a wetsuit story was funny.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 1, 2013)

Still loving this show, especially Vod. Brilliant


----------



## D'wards (Dec 2, 2013)

I think this show has got better and better. I know Vod has been in a couple of films before, but I reckon sooner or later she will be in something great, and be great in it and be an overnight success, so to speak


----------



## chilango (Dec 4, 2013)

Classic #japers from them all in episode 6.


----------



## magneze (Dec 5, 2013)

It is impressive to see a series get stronger. It's so often the other way around.


----------



## Corax (Dec 5, 2013)

Never come across this before, but since I saw it mentioned on this thread I've given it a go and watched the 1st series on 4OD.

In summry - It's irritating formulaic wank that plays purely on lazy stereotypes.

Which is _exactly_ what I need on a weekday evening. 

Cheers Urban.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 6, 2013)

still one of my favourite scenes after all these episodes:


----------



## FaradayCaged (Dec 6, 2013)

Love fresh meat - JP is hilarious, in one of the latest episodes with his trainers


----------



## zoooo (Dec 6, 2013)

imposs1904 said:


> still one of my favourite scenes after all these episodes:


Lol. Pages and pages and pages of just shit.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 10, 2013)

I love this series.


----------



## magneze (Dec 10, 2013)

I was actually crying with laughter at the penne scene.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2013)

Kingsleys song sounded scarily like late Julian Cope.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 16, 2013)

The bit where JP came out as Hitler properly made me laugh out loud


----------



## ringo (Dec 17, 2013)

Best one yet, Howard especially.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 17, 2013)

Howard's party episode was great. I love Sabine.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 17, 2013)

Vod gets on my tits, Howard is the funniest character by a country mile


----------



## magneze (Dec 17, 2013)

Another great one. Pretty dark at the end too.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 17, 2013)

Third season in and still doing the business. If only the same could have been said for Misfits, Shameless, Inbetweeners and Being Human.


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2013)

Season finale was okay. One of the weaker episodes IMO. Too many simplistic/obvious touches. Still, not too bad and an excellent third series overall. Howard a particular highlight. Hoping Sabine stays for S4 too.


----------



## girasol (Dec 18, 2013)

was that the last episode of the series??? *cries*


----------



## chilango (Dec 18, 2013)

girasol said:


> was that the last episode of the series??? *cries*



I'm watching a week ahead on 4OD. So it'll be on telly next Monday.


----------



## joustmaster (Dec 18, 2013)

i quite like that JP solved all his issues by taking a load of cocaine.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 18, 2013)

didn't realise this was back on - started watching last night. first episode was a bit rubbish but now it's growing on me again  frikkin love howard!!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2013)

Surprised myself at being so 



Spoiler



pleased for Howard/Candice.....I know, they're only fictional characters and all that...but still, hey.

Actually I was little bit destabilised by hearing "Train in vain" used in the soundtrack; for a moment, in my head, I was back living the stoodent life.

We all knew JP would come good at the end, didn't we?


----------



## gabi (Dec 19, 2013)

Brilliant series but I kinda hope they dont make another one. Go out at the top.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 19, 2013)

Woah. Are we spoilering?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> Woah. Are we spoilering?



Yep, sorry. Have addressed that.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2013)

gabi said:


> Brilliant series but I kinda hope they dont make another one. Go out at the top.


They're making another three.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2013)

belboid said:


> They're making another three.



Shame really; the middle of this series was getting a little threadbare tbh.

Best to go out on top, I think.


----------



## belboid (Dec 19, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Shame really; the middle of this series was getting a little threadbare tbh.
> 
> Best to go out on top, I think.


this whole series has been excellent, imo (not seen the last one yet). And its obvious they are going to go on until they graduate (well, except for Josie, who never will)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 20, 2013)

That was excellent!



Spoiler



Howard and Candice! Yay!!!


----------



## kittyP (Dec 20, 2013)

I am pleased they are making another series.  

Can't spoiler on phone so won't say much more than I really enjoyed the last episode.


----------



## gabi (Dec 20, 2013)

belboid said:


> They're making another three.



Jesus. Three? Even JP will be looking like a *very* mature student by that point let alone Howard.

These are the same guys who let Peep Show jump the shark tho right?


----------



## belboid (Dec 20, 2013)

No, they're the guys who kept Peep Show as the only funny british comedy on the telly for years (and they dont actually write most of the scripts for Fresh Meat anyway)


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 4, 2016)

Final season premiere's January 5th . . . or so I've been led to believe.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 25, 2016)

So, the fourth season was finally unveiled on Monday night. Now I know why it was delayed. I hope it picks up in the future episodes.


----------



## chilango (Feb 25, 2016)

It did remind me how underrated an album Trompe le Monde is though. So that was cool.


----------



## ringo (Feb 26, 2016)

I accidentally tuned the telly on just as it was starting, didn't know there would be another season. Shit. They've run out of jokes and are just phoning the same ones in but now even they look bored of them.


----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 26, 2016)

"Tomothy"


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 26, 2016)

Don't think I'll bother then, I was a bit bored by the end of the last series anyway.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 26, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> Don't think I'll bother then, I was a bit bored by the end of the last series anyway.


I wasted half an hour on it.
Was shite.


----------



## CNT36 (Feb 29, 2016)

chilango said:


> It did remind me how underrated an album Trompe le Monde is though. So that was cool.


Same. Listened to it for the first time in years on Friday.


----------



## chilango (Mar 2, 2016)

Quite enjoying this weeks, even if it was pretty clumsy.

Kingsley's Italian affectations are highly entertaining to me.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 2, 2016)

A lot better the second week. I just mainly want lots of Vod.


----------



## ringo (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep, wasn't going to bother but it was much better.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 2, 2016)

When Vod said "It's like babysitting the Bash Street Kids" it really made me laugh from some reason. I think i just like any mention of the Bash Street Kids


----------



## paolo (Mar 3, 2016)

Vod was marvellous. Everyone else was being dreamers - she was the only one who actually had any realisation of impending doom.

Also: I reckon that Fresh Meat has always been a slow burner. It wasn't obvious, right at the start, that the characters would have depth (in their dreadful shallowness, if that makes sense). People weren't raving about it on episode one, but by the end of the first series everyone was enamoured.

Same this time?

I think this season could be another belter. It's not about belly laughs from the first minute... instead... I think, I hope, they'll nail this final series, as it deserves.


----------



## chilango (Mar 3, 2016)

...and is it just me or is Oregon's character displaying hints of Urban's favourite member of the comentariat?


----------



## rutabowa (Mar 3, 2016)

it's a weird programme this, it has all the elements that would make me hate a programme and often is a bit shit but taken as a whole I think it's really good.


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 3, 2016)

chilango said:


> ...and is it just me or is Oregon's character displaying hints of Urban's favourite member of the comentariat?


----------



## Fingers (Mar 3, 2016)

First episode of this series was shite, the second not so bad.  I thought the last series was the last, was surprised to see a new one.


----------



## chilango (Mar 22, 2016)

That dragged a little last night. Enjoyed the barge, but the whole basement thing was pretty dull.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 22, 2016)

Apparently Zawe Ashton has been linked with the Dr Who assistant job - that'd make me watch it for sure.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2016)

D'wards said:


> Apparently Zawe Ashton has been linked with the Dr Who assistant job - that'd make me watch it for sure.



She's brilliant. She'd be brilliant as the Doctor, never mind as an assistant.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 22, 2016)

krtek a houby said:


> She's brilliant. She'd be brilliant as the Doctor, never mind as an assistant.


 I'd DEFO watch then. I predict she will move into film full time soon (i know she has dabbled already) and one role will make her belle of the ball.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 22, 2016)

D'wards said:


> I'd DEFO watch then. I predict she will move into film full time soon (i know she has dabbled already) and one role will make her belle of the ball.



She's appearing in The Maids at Trafalgar Studios with Uzo Aduba (Orange Is the New Black) currently. Might be worth seeing..


----------



## zoooo (Mar 22, 2016)

I've always wanted Zawe to be the Doctor! I would happily accept assistant though.


----------



## CNT36 (Mar 26, 2016)

zoooo said:


> I've always wanted Zawe to be the Doctor! I would happily accept assistant though.


I wonder if it would be a new character or if she'd reprise her role in from Into the Dalek.


----------



## D'wards (Mar 28, 2016)

Last ever episode tonight.

This has been a pretty good show, all in all - good characterisation, script and acting. Not a stone-cold classic but consistently enjoyable throughout its run


----------



## chilango (Mar 28, 2016)

S'alright so far...


----------



## zoooo (Mar 29, 2016)

Spin off Vod show please.


----------



## belboid (Mar 29, 2016)

Decent enough ending - although they'd still have been strung up for charging £60 for a house party. Never hit the heights of the first couple of seasons again, but still always provided a chuckle.


----------

